
Tails – simplified installation method - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/test_usb_images/
======
freedomben
Very cool, love this. My only hope is that this isn't so successful that they
neglect the installer because nobody is using it anymore :-)

For users on another Linux (such as Fedora, Arch, Ubuntu) using USB, this will
hopefully be a big improvement. The previous process requiring two USB sticks
was a PITA

~~~
offbytwo
> My only hope is that this isn't so successful that they neglect the
> installer because nobody is using it anymore :-)

Wouldn't that be a good thing? I mean, you'd have a tough time finding a
computer for sale in 2019 that even has a CD drive, why care about it so much?

~~~
freedomben
My initial thought was that sometimes you want to install it to your hardware,
not just a USB stick. If this is a finished install that lacks the installer,
then you wouldn't be able to use it to install to a hard drive. I could be
wrong tho.

~~~
giornogiovanna
Fair enough, but installing Tails onto your hardware is against the spirit of
Tails.

[https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index6h2](https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index6h2)

------
incompatible
Is there a difference between CDROM and USB drive images? I write Ubuntu iso
images to a USB drive with dd, and it seems to work.

~~~
giornogiovanna
There isn't a difference nowadays as far as I know, but used to have a
computer that refused to boot off a USB. Also, with USBs, you can have a
"persistent" install, which lets you keep things, but you have to be careful,
because flash memory will die after a certain number of writes.

------
joejohnson
What is 'Etcher'? I wish the docs explained that bit a little better.

~~~
tlrobinson
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etcher_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etcher_\(software\))

`dd` usually works fine if you're comfortable with the command line.

~~~
auxym
Or, you know, cat.

[https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/blog/?p=479](https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/blog/?p=479)

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Okay, mark me as one of the lucky 10,000.

------
css
Getting NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID in Chrome when visiting this url.

~~~
sowbug
Mine's OK:

SHA-256 Fingerprint 85 DB 84 70 D7 41 15 0C 30 A0 02 C9 47 DB D8 E8 E5 F6 13
21 5C BE 30 3A 36 3D AB B5 65 9A 86 83

and the creation/expiration dates are not near today. Either they are
mistakenly serving different versions from different load-balancing servers,
or there's something wrong with your browser's cert store, or TLS is doing its
job and telling you that you're getting MITMed.

~~~
css
On a corporate network so it’s very likely the last option!

